# Lock-SMS von 0900-5103066



## Norbert (1 Dezember 2005)

Habe gestern eine SMS bekommen. Angeblich von der DHL, die mir ein Paket nicht zustellen kann. Ich soll unbedingt die Nr. anrufen. Lt. Bundesnetzagentur gehört die Nr. der Fa. intexus. Leider habe ich angerufen für etwa 4-6 Sekunden. Was kann ich jetzt machen?


----------



## SEP (1 Dezember 2005)

Ich habe den Thread von "Loch-SMS" mal in "Lock-SMS" geändert und in die richtige Threadrubrik verschoben.

modaction.sep


----------



## Greenhorn (1 Dezember 2005)

@Norbert,
ich weiß nicht ob ich jetzt was absolut falsches rate, aber ich würde erstmal in Ruhe die Rechnung abwarten und dann erst sehen, wie reagieren.

Von deren Website ("Schön, dass Sie vorbeischauen"):
"Intexus ist ein Meilenstein in der Geschichte der Servicerufnummern. Mit *einem starken Partner, den intexus zur Seite hat, die Deutsche Telekom*, wurde zudem ein Fundament gelegt, auf dem gebaut werden kann."  

Das ist doch nicht ernst gemeint, oder ...?


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Dezember 2005)

Die Leute von der Berliner Firma sind hier immer mal wieder anwesend im Forum. Würde mich schon interessieren, was das wieder für ein "Extra Mehrwert" sein soll... 
War denn wenigstens eine Preisansage dabei? Stimmt die Nummer?
Aktuell:
"Willkommen beim Informationsdienst der deutschen Telekom, unter dieser Nummer ist zur Zeit kein Informationsdienst verfügbar" (22:52)
(Dass Intexus Inhaber ist, ist aber laut BNA/RegTP richtig)


> 0900 - 5 - 103066
> Diensteanbieter:
> intexus GmbH
> Scharnweberstr. 69
> ...


----------



## sascha (1 Dezember 2005)

Könntest Du von der SMS mal ein Bild machen (abfotografieren) und hier reinstellen?


----------



## Guest (8 März 2006)

*viel mist*

Bin durch zufall auf diese seite gestoßen. Eigentlich eine gute sache, was man aber teilweise in den beiträgen liest ist erschreckend. Soviel amateurhaftes, oberflächliches wissen und dann natürlich zu allem seinen senf geben, auch wenn man keine ahnung davon hat, Die "berliner" können sich sich vor lachen nicht halten. Wenn die firmen und die herren geschäftsführer so "böse" sind und nur abzocken, warum schreitet die justiz nicht ein. Außerdem sollte jeder der lesen kann und ein mobiltelefon besitzt, verantwortlich damit umgehen. Für die die nicht lesen können, wird der verbindungspreis IMMER angesagt. Jeder hat für sich verantwortung.
Versprochene gewinne will man gerne anfordern, aber die telefonrechnung anschliessend nicht bezahlen.
Aus schaden wird man klug. Also müssten viele leute den "abzockern" dankbar sein, gewinnen sie doch wenigstens an lebenserfahrung.
so long


----------



## Captain Picard (8 März 2006)

*Re: viel mist*



			
				modelvilla schrieb:
			
		

> so long


hoffentlich  verschont uns der Alleswisser mit weiteren Postings... 

co


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 März 2006)

> Soviel amateurhaftes, oberflächliches wissen und dann natürlich zu allem seinen senf geben, auch wenn man keine ahnung davon hat


Das ist insofern tautologisch, als du selbst den Beweis der Existenz dessen schaffst, was deiner Ansicht nach vorhanden sein soll.
[Vorsicht, enthält rhetorische Fallstricke]


----------



## rolf76 (8 März 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> > Soviel amateurhaftes, oberflächliches wissen und dann natürlich zu allem seinen senf geben, auch wenn man keine ahnung davon hat
> 
> 
> Das ist insofern tautologisch, als du selbst den Beweis der Existenz dessen schaffst, was deiner Ansicht nach vorhanden sein soll.



Jedenfalls kann ihm so keiner vorwerfen, er habe Unrecht...


----------



## jupp11 (8 März 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist insofern tautologisch, als du selbst den Beweis der Existenz dessen schaffst,
> was deiner Ansicht nach vorhanden sein soll.


http://www.heise.de/ix/artikel/2006/04/098/


> Zu jeder w-widerspruchsfreien rekursiven Klasse K von Formeln gibt es rekursive Klassenzeichen r,
> so daß weder vGen r noch Neg(vGen r) zu Flg(K) gehört (wobei v die freie Variable aus r ist).“


j.


----------



## Guest (10 März 2006)

_beleidigende Inhalte gelöscht 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#8
modaction  _

und tschüß


----------

